# What are some must-see spots in Denver & Colorado Springs?



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My family is heading to CO later this month and among other cities we are visiting Denver and Colorado Springs. We have the tourist info. that their tourism center sends out, so we have the normal tourist trap info. like Pike's Peak, etc.  What I'm wondering is if there are also places there that we should see that are not as well known. If you have any suggestions, please share them. 

Also, if there is an attraction that is just not worth the money, please share that also. With 6 in our family it becomes expensive real quickly to get into many of these attractions. Sometimes it's hard to tell just looking at brochures if it will be worth the money to see it.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm sure it will be on your list from the tourism center, but the Garden of the Gods in Colorado Springs is a must.  Also there is the Cheyenne Zoo and above it the Will Rogers Memorial.  Both are worth visiting.  There are many other places, but our family always considers these a must when we visit there.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

When I was young my family visited the Air Force Academy.  The cathedral is one the most beautiful places I've visited.  
I also remember riding the train up Pike's Peak. 
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have always wanted to visit the Figure Skating Hall of Fame in Colorado Springs but I haven't been there yet. Sigh...

The art museum in Denver is very nice. 16th Street is blocked off for pedestrian shopping...that's lots of fun. The Tattered Cover bookstore is a must, if you like bookstores!

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We're going to need pictures of all of these great places you get to visit please.
deb


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I go to Denver every summer in the beginning of June for a family reunion and memorial for my grandparents.  We also visited at least two times a year when I was really young...  Nearly everyone on my dad's side lives there.  However besides some caves and ski resorts, I don't remember seeing much.  We, cousins, were kids at the time and mostly ran around and played here and there like crazy.  According to my cousins, they say there isn't much more to do or see in Denver...but I guess they could be a bit biased.

Hope your Denver sight seeing is much better than my experience!

Tris


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If your family includes dinosaur fans, I recommend the trail at Dinoridge:

http://dinoridge.org/index.html










Where you can see ripples left by water lapping up on ancient shores, HUNDREDS of dinosaur tracks, and touch dinosaur bones still embedded in the stone. I only know about it 'cause I heard about it, I'm not fascinated by dinosaurs or anything, that's childish.... 

The Denver Museum of Nature and Science also has a fabulous exhibit of dinosaur skeletons.

http://www.dmns.org/exhibitions/current-exhibitions/prehistoric-journey










Not my pictures, just ones I hijacked from the internet.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Almost forgot, if you can make the drive to Rocky Mountain National Park, it is great.  I especially recommend driving Trail Ridge Road.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Almost forgot, if you can make the drive to Rocky Mountain National Park, it is great. I especially recommend driving Trail Ridge Road.


I second the motion for RMNP. Just make sure whoever is driving keeps his/her eyes on the road.

Some photos I took in 2000: http://charles-reace.com/Photos/index.php?album=Rocky+Mountain+National+Park


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Stanley Hotel in Estes, CO (which I want to say is about an hour drive or so. My internet is down and the website won't load on my phone)

http://www.stanleyhotel.com/about.html

It is where Stephen King wrote The Shining and is the setting for the book. It is also where the TV version of the movie (starring Stephen Webber) was filmed. King wanted the original movie shot there, but the directors decided to use some place in England I believe.

Anyway, the hotel is one of the most haunted buildings in the country. I stayed there the same weekend Ghost Hunters was shooting an episode. I'll tell you what, there were some strange things happening while we were there (and after the Ghost Hunters left)

It was cool and scary and B has made me promise to take him one of these days. I went for a girls' weekend a few years ago.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

loonlover said:


> I'm sure it will be on your list from the tourism center, but the Garden of the Gods in Colorado Springs is a must.


A friend of ours mentioned the Garden of Gods also, so I guess you second that choice. She loved the place.



drenee said:


> When I was young my family visited the Air Force Academy. The cathedral is one the most beautiful places I've visited.
> I also remember riding the train up Pike's Peak.
> deb


Air Force Academy was recommended also....what exactly is inside to see? I've heard it is really neat, but never really heard why. Would love to take the train up Pike's Peak but it will cost us $200 for the trip....hubby wants to drive it, but I say NO. I'm too squeamish!



The Hooded Claw said:


> Almost forgot, if you can make the drive to Rocky Mountain National Park, it is great. I especially recommend driving Trail Ridge Road.


Is this a road on the edge of mountains?? I know, probably a silly question. Aren't most of the roads on mountains? I'm having second thoughts on this vacation...I am not a big one for riding in a car (or van in our case) on the side of a mountain. I will be white-knuckled all the way!!


NogDog said:


> I second the motion for RMNP. Just make sure whoever is driving keeps his/her eyes on the road.
> 
> Some photos I took in 2000: http://charles-reace.com/Photos/index.php?album=Rocky+Mountain+National+Park


I'm not driving, but it still makes me very nervous! Beautiful pics, NogDog!! We just got a DSLR this winter so it should be a great place to get some great pictures.

Luv....I think this hotel is near where we are staying. My kids love the haunted stuff, so we may have to check this out. Guess that means I should read the Stephen King book before I go, huh?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I love reading all of your ideas...keep them coming!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> ...Is this a road on the edge of mountains?? I know, probably a silly question. Aren't most of the roads on mountains? I'm having second thoughts on this vacation...I am not a big one for riding in a car (or van in our case) on the side of a mountain. I will be white-knuckled all the way!!
> I'm not driving, but it still makes me very nervous! Beautiful pics, NogDog!! We just got a DSLR this winter so it should be a great place to get some great pictures....


I was there the last week in June, 2000 for a family reunion at the Snow Mountain YMCA facility (a mere 8700 ft. above sea level!) After that my younger sister and I drove through RMNP on Rte. 34 on a gorgeous day, stopping at the visitors' center in the middle (about 10,000 ft. altitude) then on to Estes Park where we stayed for a few days at a vacation condo. We had great weather every day, the scenery was gorgeous, and you'd swear the sky must be a special effect as it's so blue.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

A few ideas:

ESTES PARK:
Rocky Mountain National Park - drive the Fall River road to the top of the park, then come back down Trail Ridge Road (Fall river is a one way, part dirt road but is suitable for cars).  Yes, it is a mountain road, but it's plenty wide and well traveled and not as scary as you might think!  There are easy walking trails around Bear Lake and Spraque lake, plus tons of hiking trails (even horseback tours if you're interested).  Take a picnic and plan to be there most of the day.
Stanley Hotel - you can't get to the upper levels of the hotel unless you're staying there or take the tour.  Check times for the tour, it's only once a day I believe.
Downtown - small cute shops.  Rather touristy, but fun to wander through.

DENVER:
Denver Museum of Natural History
Denver Museum of Art
Denver Zoo (The Cheyenne Mountain zoo smaller but prettier, and I would probably recommend that one first)
16th Street Mall - shopping

COLORADO SPRINGS:
Pikes Peak - you can either drive or take the train up.  The train is a beautiful ride.  The road is actually not scary at all.  
Cheyenne Mountain Zoo - beautiful zoo nestled in the mountains
Garden of the Gods
Seven Falls and Cave of the Winds might be entertaining for kids, but they're not must sees.
Air Force Academy tour is mostly the chapel, but it is beautiful.
Manitou Springs is just west of Colorado Springs and has lots of artisan shops.

ROYAL GORGE/CANYON CITY
The gorge is beautiful.  You can drive/walk the bridge over it, there is a tram across, and an incline to the bottom.

There are also lots of places to raft - always popular with kids.

I live just north of Denver.  If I think of anything else I'll post, or if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

One caution on  Royal Gorge - unless it has changed over the last few years, you have to pay to get in to see the gorge.  When I was growing up our family always went to Colorado for vacation.  At that time you were able to view the gorge without paying anything.  There was a charge if you walked or drove across the bridge.  I was very disappointed the last time we visited (and it has been several years) because the entry fee (seems like it was $18-$20 per person) was more than we were willing to pay for only looking.  It is an amazing sight, though, and I might not have felt the entry fee was too high if I hadn't been used to visiting for free.  Just thought you might want to be aware.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I actually never read the book or saw the movies and had a great time. I have some really spooky pictures taken in the top floor hallway. I'm trying to find them. A friend of mine walked down the hall and in the pictures you can see what looks like orbs show up (they weren't in the first several pictures I took and they moved) 

We stayed in the outer building in what we were told was one of the most haunted rooms there.  We also had a fan that kept falling off our nightstand. The first time it happened, we thought one us knocked it off. The second time it happened, nobody was near it, but we thought somebody knocked into the bed and it hit the nightstand and knocked it off. The third time, we were sound asleep and the fan literally went about 6 feet as if it had been shoved off the nightstand. 

I've got all sorts of stories from that weekend. It scared the pants off me, but boy was it fun.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> ...
> COLORADO SPRINGS:
> ...
> Air Force Academy tour is mostly the chapel, but it is beautiful.
> ...


I was just thinking of suggesting that, if you're into architecture.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Royal Gorge is a bit of a drive, but is amazing if you can take the train ride through the gorge.

Trail Ridge Road is safe and drivable. The Fall River Road has an automatic sign on it that clicks to ROAD CLOSED whenever I approach the Colorado state line, so I have no experience. I'd love to drive it, though!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

The more I'm reading the more excited I'm getting. After reading all of the suggestions on here, we went thru our brochures again to find out more info. and start a list of things to do/see. It's nice to get it narrowed down a bit to what we'd really like to do/see in the areas.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know how long you will be in Colorado, but if you have the time, the Great Sand Dunes is a must. It is about 240 miles from Denver. I looks as if the Sahara desert was dumped at the foot of the mountains. Absolutely amazing. You can climb them (if you have the stamina)....you climb to the top of one (they are huge) and there is another one behind it.

http://www.nps.gov/imr/pgallerycontent/p/l/20091020174945.jpg


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't remember a lot about Pike's Peak, but I agree with you, I would not drive, and I would not pay $200.00 for the trip.  
That's a bit much, IMHO.
deb


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I think JetJammer pretty much got 'em all...

My boyfriend and I just went to Colorado Springs for a wedding a couple weeks ago, and spent a day in Denver before driving down.

I did a series of 4 photo posts highlighting key things from my trip: http://kristanhoffman.com/?s=colorado
I also took a TON of photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristan/sets/72157624149986473/

I think my fave thing was horseback riding through the Garden of the Gods, for what that's worth.

Have a great time!
Kristan


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

For a relaxing afternoon, don't miss, The Tattered Book Cover. Take your reading glasses!  

There's also the U.S. Mint, which, unfortunately, does NOT give out free samples.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I think JetJammer pretty much got 'em all...
> 
> My boyfriend and I just went to Colorado Springs for a wedding a couple weeks ago, and spent a day in Denver before driving down.
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures!! I think horseback riding sounds like fun too...will have to check that out.


HappyGuy said:


> For a relaxing afternoon, don't miss, The Tattered Book Cover. Take your reading glasses!
> 
> There's also the U.S. Mint, which, unfortunately, does NOT give out free samples.


Bookstore sounds like a must-stop. I really wanted to go to the Mint but when I tried to make reservations it said they were already full for the week we will be there. I was bummed.


drenee said:


> I don't remember a lot about Pike's Peak, but I agree with you, I would not drive, and I would not pay $200.00 for the trip.
> That's a bit much, IMHO.
> deb


I know a lot of people consider this a must-see, but at that price I'm thinking maybe it's not. I'm really not wanting to drive it either, so we'll see. The family wants to (or at least they do now, until they see it!) so we'll see if I win or not.


----------

